# Roy's Trestle



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

My friend Roy has an very nice backyard layout and when Roy decided to add a new extension to his layout's right-of-way I had the opportunity to build about 15 feet of trestle where the mainline makes a loop around a big bush and heads back towards town. 











Above shows the starting point, way back behind a large bush in the corner of the yard. 





















A fun project and turned out pretty well. Roy Ogle runs an outstanding little train and hobby shop in the middle of Old Town in Clovis California called (as you might guess) Roy's Trains. 

The trestle is made up of six sections of Aristo Craft 10' curve pieces of track with a seventh piece reversed to make an S-curve as the track curves back along the fence. 

Best, 
TJ 
http://sites.google.com/site/garden-railroad


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey now I like the looks of that one, pretty sweet


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Ben, 

> Hey now I like the looks of that one, pretty sweet 

Thanks for the kind words. I really like your bridges (as per your Web site). Very nice details. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## puzzled (Aug 22, 2008)

Very Cool. I have been in Roy's Trains many times. Very nice folks. Since I live in Madera I don't make it there as often as I would like. 

You did a great job on the trestle. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Bill


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

TJ, 
The trestle looks great. Nice work. Thanks for posting pictures. 
Leon


----------

